# 3-minute dessert



## anasdeli (May 3, 2016)

*
Ingredients:*

12 digestive biscuits or graham crackers (any crispy biscuit will do too)
1/2 cup  cream cheese room temperature
1 cup  heavy cream cold
2 tbsp espresso coffee room temperature
2 tbsp white sugar
2 oz semisweet chocolate grated
20 raspberries
*
Preparation:*

1. Crush the biscuits or graham crackers in a food processor or a zipped top bag with a rolling pin.

2. Pour the cream straight from the fridge into a clean and dry bowl, add the sugar and whisk until the cream reaches stiff peaks. You can use a ballon hand whisk, an electric mixer or a hand blender.

3. Whisk the espresso coffe with the cream cheese until soft. Fold in the mixture with a rubber spatula into the whipped cream.

4. In small glasses or jars, add the crumbled biscuits, 2 dollops of the cream cheese and whipped cream mixture and sprinkle some grated chocolate. Repeat the process and decorate with some fresh raspberries. Keep in the fridge until you serve them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 3, 2016)




----------

